# First cheese of the year...Plus CheeseView(I hope)



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2017)

Well lets see if this works. I've been a member of the forum for a few years now, and I've never posted any pictures of my smoking experiences. My better half just bought a digital camera so let the party start. 

Hopefully there are four pictures attached to this thread. 
1) My smoker in action
2) Cheese on the grill. Mostly cheddar, with a few of each: horseradish, pepper jack, colby jack, monterey jack, hot jalopeno and tomato basil. All Cabot.
3) The cheese air drying on the rack was smoked with hickory pellets, the vacuum sealed cheese was smoked with applewood dust. About 3.5 hrs.
4) Finally my buddy Skidmark. He's always around when the smoker or grill fires up.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2017)

The cheese looks fantastic!
It took on a nice color!
Al


----------



## driedstick (Oct 19, 2017)

Yeppers looks good,,, that time of year to start thinking about the cold smoking,,, Will have to pick up more cheese,, great for the holidays,, As Al Said,,, nice color

A full smoker is a happy smoker,,,,,yours looks happy happy happy!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 19, 2017)

The cheese all looks GOOD.  Very nice color.  I'm guessing just a mild smoke flavor??
I was wondering why you called your lawn tractor Skidmark until I realized your pics loaded in reverse order.  LOL
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> The cheese all looks GOOD.  Very nice color.  I'm guessing just a mild smoke flavor??
> I was wondering why you called your lawn tractor Skidmark until I realized your pics loaded in reverse order.  LOL
> Gary



Geeze'em crow. did the pic's load in reverse order? They look fine on my computer. A mild smoke flavor is what the misses and I like. 

Thanks for looking.

Chris


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 19, 2017)

Cheese looks like it turned out great...nice color!


----------



## griz400 (Oct 19, 2017)

nice looking ... what wood and temp ???  re read and see hickory


----------



## griz400 (Oct 19, 2017)

less than 90 degrees I am sure


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 20, 2017)

griz400 said:


> nice looking ... what wood and temp ???  re read and see hickory




One batch with apple sawdust, and one with hickory pellets. The only heat was from Todd's maze, and sunlight. So basically none at all. 

Chris


----------



## griz400 (Oct 20, 2017)

Florida here its kinda hard until we get a cold front


----------



## disco (Oct 28, 2017)

Cheese! That's good looking cheese! Point for Skidmark for keeping guard!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 28, 2017)

Skidmark appreciates the point.

Chris


----------

